# 95 Nissan altima Dies(Long post)



## thehamburglar (Oct 8, 2005)

Ok this is my moms car her boyfriend totaled his so he uses mine cause he works 2 hours away and my moms car doesn't get as good gas mileage. Any way my moms car was broken into and the stereo stolen and hasn't been replaced i taped all the wires so they don't short. But when she drove it the dash cluster went out. 
A couple of days ago after she picked up me from work and my brother from school we were going down the road and the car started acting like it was running outta gas so we stopped and put in some gas but then it wouldn't start just clicked so we got a jump and went 2 or three blocks and it started to do the same thing it would start to sputter and stall you press on the gas and it would work intermittenly. then it would die and not start. So we had i towed home and it does the same thing runs for like 2mins and it starts all over again you have to jump start it after it dies The alternator is about 1yr old and the battery is about 3months old I replaced the burnt fuse so the dash works and i had the alternator tested at kragens where i bought it and it read 4.56 then 14.03 14.03 the last 2 haven't tested the battery yet don't think its that because it dies while running. Also noticed before it died the windows took longer than normal to roll up like they didn't have enough power any suggestions? 
I'm checking the distributor right now.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

Check the wiring for clean, tight connections. The starter motor may draw several hundred amperes during cranking. Loose or dirty connections will cause excessive voltage drop. Since the alty is fine, then you either have an electrical problem or something is drawing power from the battery, also have that battery re-charged otherwise it will last you only one more year.


----------



## thehamburglar (Oct 8, 2005)

Ok turned out to be the one of the battery terminals was bad so i got it replaced for free. Didnt think the battery would make the car die if it was already running it didnt when my battery was bad in my old camaro. But now when move the from park to 1st the dash board fuse blows out and it did the same thing today on my way to work while i was in drive


----------



## thehamburglar (Oct 8, 2005)

Ok now that i got it running again when my mom and sister were going to a friends house 40 miles away. it started to sputter 10 miles into the trip when she pressed on the gas and it took forever to get up to speed.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

thehamburglar said:


> Ok now that i got it running again when my mom and sister were going to a friends house 40 miles away. it started to sputter 10 miles into the trip when she pressed on the gas and it took forever to get up to speed.


its ur thottle position sensor, most likely. if not, post again.


----------



## thehamburglar (Oct 8, 2005)

DRUNKHORSE said:


> its ur thottle position sensor, most likely. if not, post again.


I'm sure it is but i replaced the fuel filter and spark plug wires and now it runs fine. But still no 4th gear They told her that it was a switch on the transmission thats why it isnt coverd on the new trans she bought from ammco. Havent checked prices and not even sure what its called exactely.


----------



## thehamburglar (Oct 8, 2005)

Just an update but i replaced the spark plugs and wires runs great


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Which fuse blows? I ask because the problems may be on a related circuit.

Troy


----------



## thehamburglar (Oct 8, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> Which fuse blows? I ask because the problems may be on a related circuit.
> 
> Troy


The fuse for the instrument cluster


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I mean which number is the fuse?


----------



## thehamburglar (Oct 8, 2005)

Its a red 10 amp fuse


----------

